# B13 suspension



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't know crap about suspension but is there a complete kit that I can get for my SE-R that will give me a better ride? My goal is to be riding comfortably with slightly better handling. Assuming stock is a 5, then on a scale of 1-10 I'd like to have handling at about 6-7 and comfort and smoothness at about 8-9. Any suggestions?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Well, I don't know of any complete kits except for Coil over kits that cost mucho dinero. So I would say get eibach pro's or H&R springs that will lower it and give it a firm ride, but your going to want to do struts also. AGX is obviously the best way to go but many people say that the GR-2 replacements are fine, they may be better for what your looking for. New struts and springs will give your car a whole new feel.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I heard that springs are really hard on the stock shocks. Is that true?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, most aftermarket springs have a higher spring rate than normal, and the stock dampers will have to work much harder to keep them contained. This means that even if the ride doesn't get significantly harsher or bouncier, there's an excellent chance that it will wear the dampers more than usual, resulting in a degration and eventually breakage of the dampers .


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I can't see how they'd be hard on them, firmer springs would make the shocks and struts last longer. I would just get the AGX's, they're cheap, like ~$380 shipped and you can adjust them easily.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

I have the tokico's on my ride with a set of EIBACH sportlines,and suspension techniques front and rear sway bars,the car handles great and the ride is pretty smooth.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

OZMAN said:


> *I have the tokico's on my ride with a set of EIBACH sportlines,and suspension techniques front and rear sway bars,the car handles great and the ride is pretty smooth. *


I would not advise you to get sportline springs! You will be very uncomfortable if that's what your looking for! They lower the car too much and will actually hinder handling. Not enough room for suspension travel. They look cool but not what your looking for.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *I can't see how they'd be hard on them, firmer springs would make the shocks and struts last longer. I would just get the AGX's, they're cheap, like ~$380 shipped and you can adjust them easily. *


No they wont, they will wear them out much faster. You could probably get some GC's in relativly soft spring rates and agx's. That would be my advice. Also, if you have soft spring rates (and even if you have stiffer ones), do not lower the car to much or you will bottom out. you can go maybe one inch max.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

sorry to jack the thread but i have a relavent question...sort of....will b14 lowering springs fit my b13?? i found someone selling them for 60 bucks CDN thats good right??? let me know 
thanks !!!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

To the best of my knowledge, no, B14 suspension is entirely different than B13, no interchangeability.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

AHHHHHH that sucks....well any b14's need lowering springs??


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

this question had been answered numerous times, check out se-r.net for more info. But the idea is that B13 have limited suspension travel, if you lower the car too much you'll have even less suspension travel. Making both the ride harsher and when you hit the bump stop, handling worse


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I would say buy some struts that are designed to have the lower spring, i have 1 1/2" ST springs and i bottom out regulary on large hits, because the stock struts are meant to have such longer travel then that of a lowered spring, I truely regret not installing lowered struts as well. I do not mean that the strut will lower you, it is the actual strut housing that is lower.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

ok, what are ST springs?


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

That would be suspension technique. I would advise going to SR20DE forum and look around for a set of Hypercoil springs. They are a custom b13 lowering spring that would meet your needs.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

If you have the money I would suggest shortend struts

The shortened struts will give you better ride quality and more suspension travel than any other strut on the market for a B13. Mind you they are very *expensive*(about $400 for the front), unless you get someone to build them for you. Shortened struts paired with a good set of springs will give you great handeling and a great ride.

Try motivational enginering for the shortened struts.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

We used Eibach Sportline springs, Koni bump stops and our shortened struts on Project classic ser. The car rides great. The secret is the shortened struts!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

if only nissanforums coudl get a discount.. id buy those.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

what do ya think bout the DropZone N1 suspension system for the b13?


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

motivational1 said:


> *We used Eibach Sportline springs, Koni bump stops and our shortened struts on Project classic ser. The car rides great. The secret is the shortened struts! *


I told you. Shortened struts are the key to good ride quality on a b13.



> _what do ya think bout the DropZone N1 suspension system for the b13?_





DROPZONE NOOOOO!!!! 

Please don't put those on your b13


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

B13speed said:


> *DROPZONE NOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Please don't put those on your b13 *


Uh, ok. I won't. So shortened struts, huh? Ok....what exactly does that mean?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Then whats a good product i can get for the b13?

What about GroundControl coilovers?

What i want is somethin that lowers my car by at least 2 inches and that has a smooth/comfortable ride.And that has good handling!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't want B13speed to blow a vein or something so I'll repeat for him. As B13Speed and Motivational1 said, shortened koni struts are the way to go. They are expensive, mind you, but there are amongst the only products which will allow you to perform a 2" drop while keeping a silky smooth ride and leaving adequate suspension travel for daily driving.

For those of you who don't know about Motivational's shortened struts, check the product page here:
http://www.motivational.net/products/shortstruts.shtml 

As for GC coilovers, they were designed for performance applications as a priority. Although I personally like the ride quality of those coilovers (a friend of mine has a set with 300/200 on his B14. I love the feel), it is far from silky smooth. You will definately feel bumps and jars when you go over potholes or bad roads.

Listen to Motivational1 here. He knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Standard or threaded?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Standard is for aftermarket springs. Threaded is for full coilover setups, like the Tein SS (the GC setup is on threads on a sleeve. Not quite the same thing).

So go standard if you're planning to put drop springs (Pro-Kit, SportLine, H&R, etc) on them.


----------

